# .44 Magnum accident......



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

My Dad sent this to me, don't know if the ammunition really came from China, nevertheless a bad situation...

First it was baby formula, then pet food, but now you should watch out when buying anything from China, including bright, shiny ammunition.

A guy came into the police department the other day to ask a favor. He had a S&W 629 (.44 Mag) that he wanted to dispose of after a mishap at the range.

He said there was a loud bang when he tested his new ammo (Chinese made), and the gun smacked him in the forehead, Leaving a nice gash. When the tweety birds cleared from around His head, the pictures show what he saw.

Bet he never uses Chinese made ammo again!

Looks like when the round in the chamber went off, It also set off at least two other rounds in adjacent cylinders. I would have hated to been the one that pulled the trigger on That one! 

A really good reason for not buying cheap ammunition !! 

Or anything from China . They are proving this statement to be true. You get what you pay for.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Seriously, this is about as old and fake as the internet itself.

It was a HANDLOAD that was loaded incorrectly.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Seriously, this is about as old and fake as the internet itself.
> 
> It was a HANDLOAD that was loaded incorrectly.


+1. I have seen this same pictures with the handload story.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Al Gore posted this picture right after he invented the internet. It has been around for a long time. Still impressive to look at though.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Yup, BS just like most of the chain mail, chain posts you find.

One of my best friends is always forwarding me crap that looks so sensational about a myriad of topics. 99.9% is false, made up, photo shopped etc. He's just to lazy to research anything.... and most of it is fake on the face of it....


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Same Person ........*

..........sent this as the "wulf" picture huh ??? You guys just kill me. :no: --- SAWMAN


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

I used to work at a gun shop with an indoor range. I saw this same thing happen to a customer's .44.

The culprit? His reloads.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have one of those plastic flare guns with whats left of a birdshot round in it... it was in a vise and fired with a string...


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I bet that 20 grains of Accurate #2 would probably give the same results .


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Has any one ever seen 44 mag ammo made in China? 
Or any ammo made in China?

I've seen a lot of different countries make ammo but I have never seen ammo come from China.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> Has any one ever seen 44 mag ammo made in China?
> Or any ammo made in China?
> 
> I've seen a lot of different countries make ammo but I have never seen ammo come from China.


Millions of rounds of 7.62x39, 5.54x39, 7.62x54R and .223 have come into this country from china until ammo imports from china were banned.

Banned over politics, not anything related to safety.

I've never shot any of it, or the eastern bloc steel cased crap either.

I have run some import NATO member produced ammo and it's all been fine and all been brass cased.

that gun was blown up by a careless reloader, nothing more to the story than that.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im not aware of any .44mag Chinese Ammo either.

Ive shot lots of 7.62x39mm Chinese ammo with good results. One thing I can say about the Chinese, they do make some damn fine small arms and ammo. Chinese AKs for example are probably the best there is.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

> Chinese AKs for example are probably the best there is.


As are their SKSs... I've had both them and the Russian models. I highly prefer the chinese guns. better workmanship and fit & finish.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, that ain't good.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

i had this happen with a 357 .It was hand loads and my fault but i got a brand new gun out of it.I sent it back to Taurus for examination and i got no report back but a new gun.I told them that i had reloads in it.There warranty says not good if reloads are used


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The guy that did this years ago, claimed he was shooting factory loads. He stopped posting on the thread after there were numerous questions about what load and why there wasn't a lawsuit. There was never difinitive proof that he had some handloads too hot, but I think everyone knows that we would've heard about a lawsuit if those were factory loads that did that.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Baitcaster said:


> I bet that 20 grains of Accurate #2 would probably give the same results .


 
Or Win 296 !!!

Rick


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Crazy stuff, if it's real....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Crazy stuff, if it's real....


It's real, just not with chinese ammo. The guy did pop himself in the head pretty good.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't even begin to imagine as to how that much damage can result from a heavy load, doesn't seem like you could pack enough of the correct powder in the case to result in all that. Maybe the wrong powder, i could see.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

TraderDan said:


> I can't even begin to imagine as to how that much damage can result from a heavy load, doesn't seem like you could pack enough of the correct powder in the case to result in all that. Maybe the wrong powder, i could see.


Up to a point, pressure rises linearly. After that it can spike very suddenly with only a slight increase in powder. Smiths are strong pistols. Ruger's are much more so. I saw a ruger super redhawk blow the cylinder to pieces and the top strap bent upwards into a upside down "V". The shooter escaped injury but a bystander was hit in the face with a piece of the cylinder and cut badly.

Never found out how the lawsuit came out.


----------

